# Cantaloupe Food Safety 101



## chef jimmyj (Aug 22, 2012)

Cantaloupes from various parts of the country have been making people sick. But just like the Meat we all love, a little inspection and Safe handling will go a long way to keep our loved ones safe. Check out this article and enjoy the summer time favorite...JJ

http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2012/...wsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=120822


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks JJ...after last year's Listeria outbreak, I just don't buy them at all.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 22, 2012)

Great article Jimmy. I have also read that you should allow the cantaloupe to dry before cutting into it, which helps prevent any moisture that is contaminated from getting into the fruit inside


----------



## daveomak (Aug 22, 2012)

Makes you wonder how many of the farms that have "food safety" problems use "bio solids" from sewage treatment facilities for their fertilizer....  Or use manure from animals without proper composting....  I would suspect, shortcuts are being taken to improve the profit margin...


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 22, 2012)

Know your grower!

I did a little research on the SaniDate RTU, it's just hydrogen peroxide.
Very expensive hydrogen peroxide! :icon_eek:



~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 23, 2012)

Some mixed info but seems 1/4C Hydrogen Peroxide (3% solution) in 1Gal of Water will Sanitize the Fruit...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 23, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Some mixed info but seems 1/4C Hydrogen Peroxide (3% solution) in 1Gal of Water will Sanitize the Fruit...JJ



That's very diluted!
Not a good idea based on what I've read.
I did some research on it last night.

One of the papers said that adequate sanitation required a 5% hydrogen peroxide solution heated to 176 degrees F with exposure for 3 minutes!!

Another paper said that a 1% hydrogen peroxide solution wasn't reliable effective on cantaloupe, but it was (maybe) on apples.

Many other papers were inconclusive.

I don't think that I'd rely on the efficacy of hydrogen peroxide in a consumer situation, especially at a low concentration.

www.ftb.com.hr/39/39-305.pdf

http://ift.confex.com/ift/2003/techprogram/paper_16863.htm

~Martin


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks JJ...  just printed it out for the Mrs...  she loves Cantaloupe..


----------



## dad of four (Sep 15, 2012)

I always get the willies when I slice through the rind, knowing that the knife is now carrying any pathogens right into the meat of the fruit.

I wonder... I don't have a cantaloupe at home right now, but if one were to take either a:

Orange/Lemon Zester or

Curved knife or

Melon Baller

And remove the rind in a circle around the melon, then wash the now cleaned area, and then slice through the scored area...

Either that, or I can just increase my OCD medication


----------

